# Xchange instapay?



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Now that Xchange leasing is off the books/not withholding the payments...anyone know if we can/will be getting access to instapay?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Now that Xchange leasing is off the books/not withholding the payments...anyone know if we can/will be getting access to instapay?


I've gone a hundred rounds with support over this issue, and they did eventually give me instant pay. Hooray, right? Three days later they blocked my access. I am now going round and round and round with them again. They had said that I am entitled to it because I am no longer a vehicle partner due to Xchange and Uber ending their partnership, and I have that in writing via email. However, the reality is something different. Beyond frustrated.


----------



## Lonelybuber (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't know if this is the reason why but I still got my in fee deducted tonight so maybe they change their mind and that's why they aren't letting you go back to instapay I tried to talk to these idiots but they don't ever have a good solution so I don't know I think I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens but from my account they ended up deducting the Xchange weekly fee from my earnings


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Lonelybuber said:


> I don't know if this is the reason why but I still got my in fee deducted tonight so maybe they change their mind and that's why they aren't letting you go back to instapay I tried to talk to these idiots but they don't ever have a good solution so I don't know I think I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens but from my account they ended up deducting the Xchange weekly fee from my earnings


They took it out of my earnings tonight also. I'm so frustrated with this, this is why I didn't set up automatic Bank draft payments with Xchange leasing cause I didn't trust that they would do it right, and look here we are. Uber doesn't even have a clue what you're talking about as far as the whole Xchange Leasing and Uber split. I'm going to talk to Xchange leasing tomorrow to find out what exactly is going on.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Let us know CTK. Sick of this sh....


----------



## TexasLefty (Aug 1, 2017)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Now that Xchange leasing is off the books/not withholding the payments...anyone know if we can/will be getting access to instapay?


Morning all! I just disconnected my call with Xchange. Was informed they will be implementing the direct draft effective Monday Jan 01/15/2018.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TexasLefty said:


> Morning all! I just disconnected my call with Xchange. Was informed they will be implementing the direct draft effective Monday Jan 01/15/2018.


I spoke to Xchange as well, at first they refused to be pinned down to a date, then they told me January 15th as well, then I got an email that said January 22nd, then I got an email that said "soon". I did set up automatic payments from my checking account, and I'm very concerned that this next week they will take payments from both my checking account and from my earnings.

I got nowhere with support, I got nowhere with Xchange leasing, so I contacted our regional operations manager. He advised me that he has had many complaints about this issue and that he is working to nail down an exact date that earnings deductions will stop, as well as find out when our access to instant pay will be restored. He promised to let me know as soon as he gets a definitive answer.

I will update this thread if and when I find out any additional information.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks. Please let us know ASAP. We all know how little we trust Uber.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

You just never know where you stand with this company and its subsidiaries.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Gee. I wonder if Fair saw the numbers and were like WTF!? This isn't what you said this was. lol.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

This is unreal. They asked for bank account #s to make automatic payments but they are still taking the money from Uber earnings! My 1/15 Uber pay just got deducted.

Please keep this thread updated if anyone finds out more. Uber is giving me the runaround.

In the meantime I would advise that no one pay Xchange any other way or give them your bank info


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Carblar said:


> This is unreal. They asked for bank account #s to make automatic payments but they are still taking the money from Uber earnings! My 1/15 Uber pay just got deducted.
> 
> Please keep this thread updated if anyone finds out more. Uber is giving me the runaround.
> 
> In the meantime I would advise that no one pay Xchange any other way or give them your bank info


I'm beyond frustrated with this entire situation. I spoke to Xchange Leasing on the phone last week, and they assured me that last week was the last time they'd be taking payments from earnings. Based on that, I went ahead and set up automatic draft out of my checking account. Well they took my payment out of earnings again this week, so I immediately cancelled my automatic draft. Additionally, in thinking it over I have decided that since they won't allow us instant pay and we get paid on Wednesdays, I'll not set up automatic draft that comes out on Mondays. I will go online and make individual payments on Wednesdays.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Doh! Any change yet? Anyone can withdraw?


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I still can't do instant pay and I still don't know if Xchange is going to take my Uber earnings again this weekend. Completely in the dark and Uber refuses to respond.



CTK said:


> I'm beyond frustrated with this entire situation. I spoke to Xchange Leasing on the phone last week, and they assured me that last week was the last time they'd be taking payments from earnings. Based on that, I went ahead and set up automatic draft out of my checking account. Well they took my payment out of earnings again this week, so I immediately cancelled my automatic draft. Additionally, in thinking it over I have decided that since they won't allow us instant pay and we get paid on Wednesdays, I'll not set up automatic draft that comes out on Mondays. I will go online and make individual payments on Wednesdays.


Have you found out anything new?


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Alright, apparently the last day of holdout is....Jan. 29th! So alledgedly...we SHOULD be able to instapay from that point on


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I just had a Xchange 1/29 deduction from my Uber pay way more than my amount due.

Uber says they have no input and control over it and to contact Xchange. Gee thanks Uber I work for you and you don't gaf who accesses my account and what they take.

So I call Xchange, 30 minutes of holds and runarounds. They first try for blame Uber and put it back on them. They finally tell me they have to research the matter and call me back.

No answer on why they took more than I owe from my 1/29 pay. No answer on why they have been saying since December 2017 Uber deductions were ending yet they continue.

I told them they better get back to me ASAP as it borders on fraud to lie about deductions and take more than owed. We'll see if they respond I doubt it actually.

Uber and Xchange are totally screwing over drivers in this program and being dishonest and unethical. We literally don't know week to week what and where is being deducted or even what they have as our balance due.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

We all need instapay....

except Carblar...that dude needs a lawyer.

Sucks dude.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Same thing here, took a greater amount than my lease payment on 1/29. I did not bother calling either Uber or Xchange, have dealt with both before on this issue and neither have a clue. I did send an email to Xchange support, and next week I will simply make my payment short the amount they overcharged me. That is, if they mean it this time and they are done taking from Uber earnings.


Carblar said:


> I just had a Xchange 1/29 deduction from my Uber pay way more than my amount due.
> 
> Uber says they have no input and control over it and to contact Xchange. Gee thanks Uber I work for you and you don't gaf who accesses my account and what they take.
> 
> ...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anybody remember the whole DailyPay thing? DailyPay is a third party company that allows workers to get their paychecks daily. Uber used to be hooked up with them, and in order to get paid DailyPay had to have access to our username and password. When Uber created Instant Pay, they apparently didn't want to do business with DailyPay any longer. Instead of sending an in-app message or an email informing us of this, they simply required that we change our password daily for 5 days in a row. This totally screwed up DailyPay to the point where they refused to service Uber any longer, and Uber got its way. Utterly appalling way to do business.

As for Xchange leasing, we all know that they want our cars back and they want to be done with the whole Uber affiliation. Perhaps messing with us like this - just like they did with DailyPay - is their way of hoping to accomplish this. I know grade school students who can act more professionally than this.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CTK said:


> Does anybody remember the whole DailyPay thing? DailyPay is a third party company that allows workers to get their paychecks daily. Uber used to be hooked up with them, and in order to get paid DailyPay had to have access to our username and password. When Uber created Instant Pay, they apparently didn't want to do business with DailyPay any longer. Instead of sending an in-app message or an email informing us of this, they simply required that we change our password daily for 5 days in a row. This totally screwed up DailyPay to the point where they refused to service Uber any longer, and Uber got its way. Utterly appalling way to do business.
> 
> As for Xchange leasing, we all know that they want our cars back and they want to be done with the whole Uber affiliation. Perhaps messing with us like this - just like they did with DailyPay - is their way of hoping to accomplish this. I know grade school students who can act more professionally than this.


The exchange leasing was a hilariously bad business more for scruber. They set the rates way entirely too low. There's a reason i pay $73 a night to rent a taxi (includes commercial insurance).

$130 a week for a car to use for ridesharing?

That's going to be a loss.

Every Xchange car on the road is bleeding money for uber. They have no legal recourse to get the car back from you so...

Legally the only thing they can do is immature games and underhanded shady things that arn't technically illegal.

Uber had absolutly no idea how much a car costs to operate so they are throwing poo at you guys who signed on hoping you give up and turn the cars in for a $50 gift card so they can auction the cars off and wipe their hands of that mess.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The exchange leasing was a hilariously bad business more for scruber. They set the rates way entirely too low. There's a reason i pay $73 a night to rent a taxi (includes commercial insurance).
> 
> $130 a week for a car to use for ridesharing?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you nailed it. However I think that taking additional funds from us without explanation and without their having the ability to account for it crosses the line to illegal. Spent a long time on the phone with them today, and what a joke. They said I had to prove that they took extra funds, they didn't see it. And, that proof has to be done by fax. Yes, fax. After an hour on the phone they wanted me to go to the library and fax them a screenshot of the Uber deduction. They claim they have no access to email. Seriously. I'm not going to the library, and I'm not faxing them anything.

I was also told that the email that we received assuring us that January 29th was the last time they could take from Uber earnings may not be correct, so make note of that.

I've always believed that if people are playing games with you, you just have to learn how to be a better gamer. They aren't going to win with me, if it comes to it I'll park the car in the garage and never make another payment for years and years and years. In the meantime, I'll drive Lyft so they can't take more than my lease payment out of my Uber earnings, and I'll make individual payments manually - the next one short the amount of the overpayment they took this week.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Update:

Got an email from FAIR this morning saying they have taken over the Xchange leasing accounts.
They said there will be no more Uber deductions. We'll see..

Nothing was said about Instant Pay. My sense from Uber is they will continue to block instant pay if you have a lease vehicle.

Let's keep this page updated..when the week ends I'll see if I had a lease payment deducted from Uber and if my balance is correct.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Carblar said:


> Update:
> 
> Got an email from FAIR this morning saying they have taken over the Xchange leasing accounts.
> They said there will be no more Uber deductions. We'll see..
> ...


Got the same email. When I spoke to them on the phone yesterday, they told me that they couldn't guarantee that they'd no longer be taking payments out of earnings, so we'll see.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

CTK said:


> Got the same email. When I spoke to them on the phone yesterday, they told me that they couldn't guarantee that they'd no longer be taking payments out of earnings, so we'll see.


Yeah i just called FAIR to follow up. They confirmed that Uber deductions ended this past Monday, but to call them if somehow they come out again this week. I also confirmed with them my balance and got everything straight. Hopefully it will stay that way going forward, the lady I spoke to was very thorough and professional unlike Uber or Xchange.

Uber the company absolutely sickens me - such a great, groundbreaking product yet horribly run and deceptive. They literally do not care what is being taken out of our pay and why. Their phone support is wretched and they so obviously have complete disdain for drivers.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Good job everybody it is I'm happy to hear that things are changing a little bit. If you have Twitter be sure and tweet at Uber and their support that they should be unlocking instapay. We might as well start pressuring Uber.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Good job everybody it is I'm happy to hear that things are changing a little bit. If you have Twitter be sure and tweet at Uber and their support that they should be unlocking instapay. We might as well start pressuring Uber.


Makes no sense for them to hold our money til payday if they aren't taking lease deductions. If we pay thru our bank accounts it is actually a good thing to instant pay the money into there quicker. But we're talking about Uber here..


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Makes no sense for them to hold our money til payday if they aren't taking lease deductions. If we pay thru our bank accounts it is actually a good thing to instant pay the money into there quicker. But we're talking about Uber here..


How dare you imply that Uber would operate in a immoral manner. Just kidding. Seriously people let's put the screws to Uber to unlock instapay for us.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Carblar said:


> I just had a Xchange 1/29 deduction from my Uber pay way more than my amount due.
> 
> Uber says they have no input and control over it and to contact Xchange. Gee thanks Uber I work for you and you don't gaf who accesses my account and what they take.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> View attachment 200743


Looks like they got caught with their hand in the cookie jar..


----------



## Lonelybuber (Jan 8, 2018)

My normal xchange lease payment is 179.81, and I fell behind the previous week by 65.00 so I was expecting Buber to take at least 244.81... but no.. they took out 359.22 That's 115.00 extra! I just haven't had the time nor the stomach to call Xchange and wait 1hr to get an answer... but I will... WTF...


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Alright, sent some feedback to support and ACTUALLY GOT AN ANSWER HOLY EFF!!!! Apparently we will be getting instapay in 7 days after January 30th. So mark that calendar...sort of.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Alright, sent some feedback to support and ACTUALLY GOT AN ANSWER HOLY EFF!!!! Apparently we will be getting instapay in 7 days after January 30th. So mark that calendar...sort of.


Next week will tell a lot..will there be a lease deduction on Ubers pay, and will Instant Pay be available?

We shall see...


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Alright, sent some feedback to support and ACTUALLY GOT AN ANSWER HOLY EFF!!!! Apparently we will be getting instapay in 7 days after January 30th. So mark that calendar...sort of.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> View attachment 201018


I just got the same email. I reinstalled the driver app but Instant Pay still not available.

I called support and they transferred me to the "Advance Support Team" to unlock Instant Pay.

After 20 minutes of holds, they finally stated I now have Instant Pay available but to wait a few hours for it to show on my app.

I'll post again here to confirm..


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Just got the following in email from Uber.. Hooray!


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

CTK said:


> Just got the following in email from Uber.. Hooray!


oh wow. I'm pumped. hoping 4 same.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Well 3 hours after support said they gave me instant pay access it still isn't working. I guess I'll try again in the morning. Uber makes everything difficult 

Please post here if your instant pay actually starts working again. I'll do the same thanks


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Carblar said:


> Well 3 hours after support said they gave me instant pay access it still isn't working. I guess I'll try again in the morning. Uber makes everything difficult
> 
> Please post here if your instant pay actually starts working again. I'll do the same thanks


Mine isn't working either. I called support and her immediate answer was that I can't have instant pay because I'm a vehicle partner. Round and round we go again. She said she was forwarding it to the advanced team, and I should hear from them within 48 hours. Disgusted with this rampant incompetence. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

CTK said:


> Mine isn't working either. I called support and her immediate answer was that I can't have instant pay because I'm a vehicle partner. Round and round we go again. She said she was forwarding it to the advanced team, and I should hear from them within 48 hours. Disgusted with this rampant incompetence. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


Yeah I was told point blank over the phone last night my Instant Pay was turned on and working. Now this morning I get a message to wait 7 days and call if I don't have it then.

Infuriating. I'll tell you this when it's time to turn in this car its payback time.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Now Uber is telling me 5 weeks and have to return the car to have Instant Pay.

This is the stupidest company and worst support I have ever experienced in my life.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Now Uber is telling me 5 weeks and have to return the car to have Instant Pay.
> 
> This is the stupidest company and worst support I have ever experienced in my life.


Low expectations lead to pleasant surprises. Don't expect too much from anything affiliated with Uber. They told me the refund for excessive charges will arrive in 7 to 10 days, it hit my account this morning (2 days). I wasn't holding my breath for it.

Don't stress yourself out. Rohit will often give conflicting information each time you make contact.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I got an email about an hour ago telling me that I would have access to instant pay within 7 Days of January 30th. I replied that the email that I received informed me that I had access now. Of course they didn't respond. I did forward all of this to my corporate contact, I don't believe that there's anything he can do, however I do want them to be aware of this.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ScoBound said:


> Low expectations lead to pleasant surprises. Don't expect too much from anything affiliated with Uber. They told me the refund for excessive charges will arrive in 7 to 10 days, it hit my account this morning (2 days). I wasn't holding my breath for it.
> 
> Don't stress yourself out. Rohit will often give conflicting information each time you make contact.


Whenever i wanted something from uber,

I would try 10 times and get 10 completely different responses.. (3 yes, 3 no, 3 answers to questions i didn't ask, and 1 WTF?)

Nothing new with uber at all.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> Low expectations lead to pleasant surprises. Don't expect too much from anything affiliated with Uber. They told me the refund for excessive charges will arrive in 7 to 10 days, it hit my account this morning (2 days). I wasn't holding my breath for it.
> 
> Don't stress yourself out. Rohit will often give conflicting information each time you make contact.


You were so right!
My Instant Pay is working this morning!!
Thanks everyone for the discussion I hope y'alls works too!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Carblar said:


> You were so right!
> My Instant Pay is working this morning!!
> Thanks everyone for the discussion I hope y'alls works too!


Mine was working Saturday, through today, and about an hour ago it stopped working. More rounds with support.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

CTK said:


> Mine was working Saturday, through today, and about an hour ago it stopped working. More rounds with support.


Yeah I just noticed they turned mine off tonight also.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> Yeah I just noticed they turned mine off tonight also.


And BOOM! It's back.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

CTK said:


> And BOOM! It's back.


Yeah mine went out for a while last night and it's back on today.


----------

